
Scientists Now Know How Sleep Cleans Toxins from the Brain - SQL2219
https://www.wired.com/story/scientists-now-know-how-sleep-cleans-toxins-from-the-brain/
======
gnat
Subhead on the article: "The synchronized brain waves of non-REM sleep may
play a key role in preventing toxins from accumulating in a person's brain."

It must tick off good science journalists to have their "may" turned into "now
know" by the editors.

------
SQL2219
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/366/6465/628](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/366/6465/628)

